#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-05
<epileg> bones alexm!!!
<alexm> bon dia epileg
<fortinux> hola tothom
<dpm> bones fortinux
<fortinux> hola dpm :-)
<fortinux> que et sembla l'idea de l'install party?
<dpm> fortinux, em sembla perfecte. Simplement s'hauria de mirar qui l'organitza i trobar un lloc on es pugui fer. La meva recomanació seria que enviessis un correu a la llista ubuntucat-equip (arrova) cpl (punt) upc (punt) edu fent la proposta, i des d'allí veure què en pensa la gent i els següents passos
<fortinux> vale, m'he apuntat avui i espero la confirmaciò de la llista
<dpm> fortinux, pots enviar-hi correu sense esperar confirmació, tot i que pot ser que algú hagi d'acceptar-lo abans que vagi a parar a la llista (alexm, és moderada ubuntucat-equip?)
<fortinux> gràcies, ho faig ara mateix
<Ahimsa> Bon dia a tots.
<Ahimsa> Hi ha algú per aquí?
<alexm> dpm, fortinux: la llista no és moderada però l'alta sí
<alexm> millor que en fortinux s'esperi a estar donat d'alta per si de cas
<fortinux> ja estic preparant el email :-)
<alexm> no tinc la contrasenya de la llista, així que no puc accelerar el tràmit
 * alexm afk
<fortinux> no fa res, gràcies
<Ahimsa> Em podeu fer un favor si us plau?
<Ahimsa> Em podeu fer un whois i em dieu si tinc la ip i el usuari registrat amagats? Gràcies.
<dpm> ok, merci alexm
<Ahimsa> Botó secundari sobre el meu nick > whois
<fortinux> adeu tothom i gràcies :-)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-06
<giorgiograppa> iep
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-08
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<Jaume-I> Tinc una consulta...????
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-09
<Metix> ep
<Metix> algu que utilitzi Shell per entrar al irc?
<Metix> estic buscant algun proveidor gratuit
<Metix> merci :)
<Metix> algu que serveixi comptes de correu?
<Metix> bshellz
<Metix> :D
<Metix> esperem que suporti irssi
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-10
<M3lkor> hola
<Galileo_> server chat.indymedia.org
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-02
<giorgiograppa> bones (i bons)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-04
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]TJ?/
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]S]>B
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]TJ?/
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]TV?;
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]TP?5
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]S]>B
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]QqK'PrKOP[L7PDK\
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]GMP-M0P'MvQ1IU
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]OuPrKfQ7DiSV
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]QyH<U?Ib
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]N_P~L+Q}G=TD
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q>H*WeK_
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]F\PaL1P>Hw
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P,<OQ_
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]T)>m
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]MZQeL_W<L&RW
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]R}=c
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P2:u
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]KHWBF_
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]CNP`Gx
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JCP3DLP'L0
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]B`P,MMP-Jo
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]S@LHTmFJ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]I\VZLkU)
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]S3=x
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]T(MBP'MMP'LkP,GI
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]BjV!Mz
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]O5P>MvP-L}PJAQ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]FpVqM*P'Mc
<Jabberwocki> cx=Z]([~M*`~>B
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PILkScLNUDJz
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]E`P,LeUaN-
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]N<P8<fP%
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PFM<U~KIP'HL
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]EiP>LYRpKQ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]M)P-=i
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PCL1T#Bx
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PILNU~MGPJGa
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]D~PCLTPaMGQ=N-
<Jabberwocki> cx=Z]~;5rE
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]L)PILHP'Bd
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]N6RSLkS]MASoLD
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]J&PaM%T:HW
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]H=PaMpV2KK
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]AvP&L_Sl
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]R?@KP-Le
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]OnWHB?
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]NlPILqV}FO
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P}CFP,N/Q2KK
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]G{QHEgQ1OZ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]FQQ&FfQHO{
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]CyQHH4
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]KKQI@c
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]OxP~;k
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P}A7QBKm
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]J~QCEaQBLi
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]IBQ=G+Q=Ls
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]J&QIGqQHK_
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]K.Q2HBPaMjQ,LJ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]=FQ+NJ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]GaPJO(S]H%
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q1D)Q1H|
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]LvQ2?!
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]KnQHCoQNM}
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]H\QNEsQIO-
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P&LYStM$PaEc
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]LGPxMYTQMpPPHn
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]LJP2M0T#LfPJI%
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JIPPM<T"LBPOK_
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P,LwSAM|Q2DM
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]b)Ll
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P2N/SuN)PrCH
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JDP'M{SzMuQ+I[
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]FEP'MSTKMpPrNB
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]@7P'MSR}
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]QvFISzK~PDNS
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]NyP-DQTVN#P,NKPE
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P%MuP,<~
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]U!MGPUN)POE:
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]I9UUMMPVNAPaM6P'O=
<Jabberwocki> cx=Z]~;#`E
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]NgP[NcPJ@EPPNK
<Jabberwocki> cx=Z]-Z~NnZ~BY}U~NFr!,x!&}!-
<Jabberwocki> cx=Z]N}P~F2r~Nil~NXg!2}P!!}V~Nc`~NX[~NifM
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]OGPaO-PlO(PPO@PaN]P-NXP3N^PDNRSiLBP-NAP&
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P(NzQqMYP'MGPDO]PyO.PfJDP,M{PrO"PA
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PAO4PmM|PxNWP>NLPmO.Q1Eg
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P[OGP[OFP[G:P[OFP[OFP[OGP[OFP[OGP\M6
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]@2P[OFP[OFP[OGP[OFPW
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P%OFP[CQP[I+
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]I!P[E?P[OFP[OGPT
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P(:l
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]MFP[OFP[OFP[@F
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]ORQp=%
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]N9QoOFQpBDQ]
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P4OGQpOFQo?l
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P[LTQoOFQpOGQpOFQoGy
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]BLP[OGP[OFP[OGP\LT
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]K@P[OFP[OFP[H"P[OFP[OFP[OGP[OFP[O{
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]J`QpOGQpD@
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]L!QpOGQpEiQpOFP?
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]QQOFQpOGQpJoP[OFP[OGP[OFP[OFP[OGP[M!
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PxM0T?Bl
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]LSP'M6TcF8P8Of
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]M`RA?G
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q;NeQ<L0SoF6
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]A|Q;L/R,
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]QdNfSpAU
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]N>Q;L0SoEC
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]QNN/Q1?5
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]F1P8M*UDM(
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]TVMAPaM+P-NLP[Gl
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JUS{MpQNMdPOM{PUM.
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]GJT:M0PrMYP3Mr
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]OOPsD#S/MYPPNLP?
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PHN#P'AZSWO/
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]N-QBMuPUMdQ+D!
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]RX==
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PfMXStAg
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]>WPJM*PQ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]S"=g
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]U2MGQ1N#PaN5P~I*
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]TEMHQCMGQNNFPJI0
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]SzMjQ+MuQ&MvPOGf
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]B5PUM$S|
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PN;5
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]GzPxM%U3Kq
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PlMSTzBx
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q+LwSiB`
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]X@C%
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]QvM;TKCk
<tsdgeos> whatthe
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-06
<trifolio6> hola
<trifolio6> qualqú està actiu ara?
<giorgio> bona nit
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]R*EXP3MPP2MkP/LL
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]K]P3KtPVL-RdJT
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]OGP3MyP0I`S)LJPgMSR'
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P{@HS*NC
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]D7PJMURxL=
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JvPJN>SBF]P2Np
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]O'RsGcP2N)RtKm
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]KmPDMrS"G-PxN6
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]O_S)F0PxMMS&NP
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]HaQ!MZSYI$
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]M|P~MaS7G8PjM}Q.
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]RKF[PmMvSfM3
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]IgPeM:S)GR
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]KYPCMtS\NLQUH@
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]K4PUMoSoMvQ(I8
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]L'P[MdT#N)Q2H`
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JmPUMcSoMvQ0Iq
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]H-P[N)SLMvQ0Kp
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]HcPAN#SFMvQ"Jq
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]K@PDN9SGN)P]GM
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]J@PUN&S;N;Q!Hu
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]>UP[NPQd
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]RCK|Q0BEP+
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PsL{P4MuQ2C.Q#
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P/M+PxEoQ2JdP`
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PKGeQ+DU
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q+C$Q1L[Q1NQ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q1;t
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PxB.PxM=P~N,
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q1<mPx
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P'K@P{@H
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P};b
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]OiQ!M,P{?l
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]EVP~F0
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]H.PUC.
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]N9P3MSQ.@:
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q,L{Q,M0Q&D&P1
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]PsB0P[MMQ+Mb
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]F7Q&EU
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]K;Q&M=Q&D9
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]D1S_J5
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]LJP[M]P~B9
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JpS#GkPaMLQ_
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]QU>(P[Nm
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]O(PRMqP5NSS*FkPJMuP^OP
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]N9S?EmPUMvPKMgP`
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]R8?[RBOd
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]F)PrMHR0J8
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JFP~N3Q%MzQoH&
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]S4EkQ=MjS4Nq
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]HFQ,N)PxN#S)KB
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]?MSONh
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]HkQ>MbRfH<
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]M&Q=N)PxMGR#FI
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]E7ScI3
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]O[Q=N)SuHfQ2N5Q&N(PW
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]SJA|SXOi
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]F~Q=N4SoJ_
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]MdP[N/Q%MoSdFG
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]MmSiHGQ=N)SwOH
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]I`Q2N)P~MjSFJh
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]Q%?MSd
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]P'EVQqN#SdLi
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JGQIN)PxM|SmJJ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]<jQOOJ
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]NpT$NRQ1BV
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]:qP-
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]SeN4P[NWP[NRPaE'
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]LPSoN#P2N4PINFPDHG
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]JrShMtPUN/P>N9P=JO
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]L0TXMwP5N1PCN)PLJ"
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]L^SPM~P5N<P8N@PDGm
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]T">e
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]H/PsNISRHT
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]FEPON/PfMuSgM;
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]@XSLMY
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]E#P~MsT'Lt
<Jabberwocki> cw=Z]G~P[N:PUM^S3K2
<DPini> Bones ubuntaires!!
<DPini> Una pregunteta!! :P
<DPini> He estat fent unes gestions (demanar la vida laboral), al final he instal·lat els certificats que em deia la web, però un cop fetes les gestions els vull eliminar. Sabeu com puc deixar tots els certificats per defecte? :P
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-08
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-01
<Albert55> Hola?
<josepgallart> bona nit
<sergimateo> bona nit, josepgallart
<sergimateo> avui hi havia reunió? Per un cop que m'enrecordo...
<josepgallart> si bona nit
<sergimateo> doncs esperarem una mica...
<josepgallart> jo tambe me espero
<joaquimrubio> Hola, hi ha reunió avui?
<josepgallart> si joaquimrubio
<joaquimrubio> hola josepgallart, és aquí la reunió, oi?
<josepgallart> si
<josepgallart> pero esperem tenir cuorum
<joaquimrubio> d'acord, en no veure moviment dubtava de si m'havia equivocat. Gràcies.
<josepgallart> avui no crec que fem reunio
<joaquimrubio> D'acord. Ja ens veurem el dia 15. Gràcies i bona nit.
<josepgallart> bona nit
<josepgallart> fins la propera sergi
<josepgallart> plego
<sergimateo> si.. jo tb plego... ja comentem per la llista si hi ha algo, encara que sembla que no hi havia molta teca per avui.
<sergimateo> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-03
<tolu> hola
<tolu> tinc un problema amb el libreoffice
<tolu> algu em pot ajudar?
<tolu> hola?
<tolu> hola?
<alexm> si algú dels presents utilitza el planet.ubuntu.cat, estic mirant d'arreglar-lo
<AlbertJB> ei
<AlbertJB> ostres jo no ho sento
<AlbertJB> l'únic que m'ha fet gràcia trobar algú que parli en aquest canal xD
<alexm> si vols veure'ns parlar, fem reunions els dies 1 i 16 de cada mes a les 22h ;)
<alexm> però cada cop som menys gent a les reunions
<AlbertJB> ok
<AlbertJB> gràcies per la info
<AlbertJB> jo en sóc un simple usuari
<AlbertJB> no sóc dev ni res
<AlbertJB> ;)
<arualavi> alexm, ara veig bé el planet :-)
<arualavi> ja l'has arreglat?
<alexm> sí, era la cache
<alexm> ara miro si hi ha una nova versió
<alexm> per cert, molts records arualavi !
<arualavi> gràcies, igualment :-)
<alexm> uix, veig que tenim una versió realment antiga del planet... a veure si la puc actualitzar
<alexm> doncs m'equivocava, sí tenim la darrera
<arualavi> i lo de la cache què és, que es corromp?
<alexm> sembla que sí
<alexm> el problema no és l'espai del disc
<alexm> he buidat el directori de cache i ha tornat a funcionar
<arualavi> doncs vaja, fa de mal diagnosticar això
<alexm> sí, a més no actualitzen el dipòsit de codi des del 2007
<alexm> bé, he configurat el cron perquè m'enviï un correu quan falli l'actualització
<alexm> si més no, me n'adonaré abans que en cubells, amb una mica de sort ;)
<alexm> au, vo
<alexm> *bona nit
<arualavi> nanit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-01
<dvd93bcn> bona tarda!
<dvd93bcn> tinc un problema amb el meu ubuntu 13.10 , i no l'he pogut solucionar , aixi que m'estic adreçant a vosaltres per veure si ho aconsegueixo d'una vegada
<dvd93bcn> el problema es que fent una instal·lació de 0 del sistema operatiu , tot funciona menys el so , he probat amb reiniciar els drivers alsa i tal pero no hi ha manera
<martina> bona nit
<wagafo> Hola, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> hola, arribo tard
<wagafo> Hola
<rafael_carreras> heu començat?
<wagafo> No, encara no
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt són les activitats que farem a la ugj
<rafael_carreras> que sembla que ja estan clares, oi?
<wagafo> Sí, no? Muntar els miralls, i traduccions si hi ha temps
<rafael_carreras> l'alexm ens va parlar del servidorde distros i paquets
<wagafo> Sí
<rafael_carreras> i mirarem de fer traduccions i bugtrack si s'escau
<wagafo> Això mateix
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja està, segon punt :-)
<wagafo> Ràpid millor
<wagafo> El segon punt l'he posat jo: formulari per a la festa
<rafael_carreras> bé, començarem a les 11:00 h, miraré de ser-hi una mica abans
<rafael_carreras> martina, hi seràs tu?
<martina> sí!
<rafael_carreras> perfecte, ens veurem doncs
<rafael_carreras> ara sí, el segon punt
<martina> hi serè cap a les 10:45, suficient?
<rafael_carreras> martina: i tant
<rafael_carreras> Formulari per a la Festa Trusty Tahr a Lleida
<rafael_carreras> intueixo que s'ha de començar a preparar
<wagafo> Ho posava per preguntar-li als organitzadors sobre els detalls de dinar i tal
<rafael_carreras> reconec que no he preparat res de la festa de Lleida
<rafael_carreras> a veure si puc contacta-hi doncs
<rafael_carreras> també els hem de preguntar per les xerrades i activitats diverses
<wagafo> Sí, a veure com està això
<rafael_carreras> a veure com està l'agenda...
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/TrustyTahr/Agenda
<rafael_carreras> no me la miro des del gener :-(
<wagafo> Jo puc anar preparant el formulari i el completem quan ens passin el que falta
<rafael_carreras> ja hauríem d'haver fet el Call For Papers
<rafael_carreras> bé, a veure si m'hi poso
<wagafo> També és important que publiquem el formulari aviat, d'aquí a poc quedarà un mes només
<rafael_carreras> sí, per això hem de tenir les xerrades :-/
<rafael_carreras> buf, sí que anem malament aquest cop
<wagafo> Suposo que a Lleida tindran algun suggerimen de xerrades
<rafael_carreras> i el Sisco no me n'ha dit res, ell que deia que mirava l'agenda...
<rafael_carreras> bé, demà a veue si el contacto
<wagafo> La veritat és que és el primer cop que veig l'agenda
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<wagafo> Primer cop de sempre, no d'aquesta festa
<rafael_carreras> ja ho suposava :-)
<rafael_carreras> la veritat és que la faig per mi, per no oblidar-me de les coses que s'han de fer sempre
<rafael_carreras> però el sisco deia que la mirava
<rafael_carreras> fa anys :-D
<wagafo> Bé, doncs ens posem les piles
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> vinga, ja estem per avui
<wagafo> Vinga, fins dissabte
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<rafael_carreras> i fins dissabte, sí
<wagafo> Bona nita
<wagafo> Bona nit vull dir
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-02
<julianubuntu2> hola
<julianubuntu2> que tal
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-03
<Albert> Hola bon dia
<Albert> hi ha algú?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-04
<jesuisjeanpaul> hola bones
<jesuisjeanpaul> algu per aqui?
<jesuisjeanpaul> primera vegada que entro
<jesuisjeanpaul> necessito ajuda per fer un USB bootable per instalar ubuntu, ara tinc Centos Instalat i no fa re ...
<jesuisjeanpaul> algu parla catala, english o castella?
<jesuisjeanpaul> anybody here?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-05
<rafael_carreras> comencem la ugj al Raval de Barcelona
<alexm> utilitzaré https://beta.etherpad.org/miralls-ubuntaires per anar documentant en viu com es munta el servidor de miralls per a una install party
<alexm> quan ho tingui enllestit ho penjaré al wiki de l'equip
<alexm> rafael_carreras: https://github.com/alexm/miralls-ubuntaires
<rafael_carreras> au, pleguem
#ubuntu-cat 2015-04-01
<rafael_carreras> hola, hi ha algú per la reunió d'avui?
<aniolgarcia> Si, jo!
<rafael_carreras> hola aniolgarcia
<aniolgarcia> hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> Avui havíem de parlar de les feines per la propera festa ubuntaire a Terrassa
<rafael_carreras> no sé si l'aniolgarcia té alguna proposta :-)
<rafael_carreras> em temo que els habituals a les reunions deuen ser de vacances i no han caigut que hi havia reunió
<aniolgarcia> uff... em sembla que no puc col·laborar gaire, doncs...
<rafael_carreras> vindràs a la festa?
<aniolgarcia> si, en principi si
<rafael_carreras> així, col·laboraràs d'alguna manera. :-)
<rafael_carreras> sempre pots ajudar amb els organitzadors, si et ve de gust
<aniolgarcia> home, si hi ha alguna cosa que pugui fer, cap problema. Estarè encantat d'ajudar
<rafael_carreras> aquest és l'esperit
<rafael_carreras> a veure si a la propera reunió concretem alguna cosa. Els organitzadors són d'un institut i segur que són de vacances, hauré de contactar amb ells dimarts a veure què porten planejat
<rafael_carreras> ho deixem aquí, més sort a la propera reunió
<rafael_carreras> #########################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit, aniolgarcia
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-04-04
<alex_______> hola
<alex_______> que hi ha algú atent al xat?
<alex_______> tinc problema de seguretat. No pas amb ubuntu em sembla, però sí que és so amb el que estic
#ubuntu-cat 2016-04-06
<rafael_carreras>  ######################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tithom
<rafael_carreras> tothom
<rafael_carreras> quant sou aquí per la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> o/
<rgiurgiu> Hola a tots!
<ega> Hola. Es mi primera vez aquí ;) pero si vengo para la reunión, porque me gustaría participar en la comunidad. Soy chileno, profesor y estoy estudiando un máster en la UAB y trabajando en la línea del FLOSS desde hace muchos años
<rafael_carreras> hola ega
<rafael_carreras> esperem una mica a veure si venen en wagafo i en josepgallart
<rgiurgiu> D'acord
<rgiurgiu> Una cosa, el mes pasat no es va fer la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> sí, em sembla que te la vas perdre
<rgiurgiu> Uppps, ho sento...
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions#Centsetaunena_reuni.2BAPM_.282016-03-02.29
<wagafo> Bona nita, mala connexió, ara sí sembla que estic connectat
<rafael_carreras> hola wagafo, des del mòbil?
<wagafo> No, però la meva connexió a casa m'està fent la guixa
<rafael_carreras> bé, comencem
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la festa de Tortosa
<rafael_carreras> com veieu al wiki, encara falten xerrades
<rafael_carreras> però el sergi tur ens garanteix una
<rafael_carreras> que encara no sap de què, però el tio és molt bo, així que no cal patir
<rafael_carreras> i encara ens en quedaria una per cobrir el dia
<rafael_carreras> tampoc és que sigui obligatori cobrir el dia, però vaja, sempre ho fem
<rgiurgiu> En queden dues, la de les 12:45h i la de les 17:00h
<rafael_carreras> rgiurgiu: sí però la del sergi no hi és perquè no sap de què la farà
<rafael_carreras> així que només en faltaria una
<rgiurgiu> d'acord
<rafael_carreras> l'organització continua endavant i com que el sergi ja ha fet una festa abans, em sembla que no cal patir
<rgiurgiu> Jo tenia pensat fer alguna cosa sobre apps per a ubuntu touch
<rgiurgiu> pero no se si podré asistir
<rafael_carreras> rgiurgiu: oh!
<rafael_carreras> rgiurgiu: és per manca de transport o per dates?
<rgiurgiu> per les dates, no em va masa bé
<rgiurgiu> Pero de moment no ho se del tot bé..
<rafael_carreras> sempre podem deixar-lo per l'últim moment, ara mateix el tema interessa molt
<rafael_carreras> (em sembla)
<rafael_carreras> bé, passem al segon punt
<wagafo> Bé, encara hi ha temps per completar la graella
<rgiurgiu> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> el control de l'spam al web
<rafael_carreras> ai, que no hi és l'Aniol!
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja ens ho explicarà a la llista
<rafael_carreras> passem al tercer punt doncs
<rgiurgiu> No te cap xarxa social per avisar-lo?
<wagafo> Sí, aquest punt l'havia posat l'Aniol, però no hi és. Hi ha mòduls per controlar el spam, però com els usuaris anònims poden posar comentaris, sempre hi ha spam. Jo vaig netejant de tant en tant, algun cop havia proposat restringir els comentaris als usuaris registrats, però crec recordar que a l'Àlex i poter a altra gent no li  va semblar bé
<wagafo> El spam de totes maneres no es veu perquè no hi ha comentaris massa visibles
<rgiurgiu> La pàgina d'ubuntu.cat que esta feta amb wordpress?
<wagafo> Si de cas ja ho parlo jo amb ell a veure què volia fer, i ho gestionem.
<wagafo> No, està feta amb drupal
<rgiurgiu> A si, ara ho acabo de veure
<wagafo> El tercer punt l'havia proposat jo
<wagafo> Penso que les traduccions estan una mica abandonades
<wagafo> Vaig traduir algunes coses i ja fa mesos que posa que estan sota revisió, però ningú no les revisa
<wagafo> També de tant en tant s'ofereix gent per traduir i ningú no els acull i els orienta sobre com fer-ho
<rgiurgiu> Jo intentaria fer alguna cosa, pero estic masa enfeinat..
<wagafo> Suposo que les traduccions es pugen automàticament, o potser ho fa el Planella de tant en tant, però estaria bé preguntar com està el tema i si fa falta que algú es posi de coordinador/revisor, jo m'ofereixo per això.
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: això ho podries preguntar a la llista de traductors, oi?
<rafael_carreras> que em sembla que no hi escriu res ningú de fa temps
<rgiurgiu> Si si ho acabo de mira, i no hi ha res desde fa força temps
<wagafo> D'acord, ho pregunto, però no sé si algú contestarà, hi ha algunes preguntes que queden sense contestar, com si els antics coordinadors de traduccions no s'estiguin ni llegint la llista
<rgiurgiu> ok
<rafael_carreras> és veritat
<rafael_carreras> bé, però pots fer l'anunci per dir que ara coordines tu
<wagafo> Jo crec que seria millor preguntar-li al Planella si es pot revifar una mica la cosa, com deia, si em donen drets per pujar/revisar les traduccions jo m'oferexo a fer-lo
<rafael_carreras> entesos
<wagafo> És que no tinc permisos per revisar, i no sé si cal també permisos per pujar les traduccions
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: li preguntes tu al dpm?
<wagafo> Tu tens contacte?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> te'l passo?
<rafael_carreras> o si vols li dic jo
<wagafo> D'acord, passa-me'l al correu privat i li pregunto
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<wagafo> Per mi, ja està aquest tema
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem de tot
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Per mi no
<wagafo> Bona nit
<rgiurgiu> D'acord
<rgiurgiu> Bona nit a tots!
<rgiurgiu> Fins una altra
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ##################################################################################33
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-05
<Pere_> Bona nit
<Pere_> aixo.... m'he confós d'hora...
<rafael_carreras> ale, lu ca passat
<rafael_carreras> https://lignux.com/ubuntu-tira-la-toalla-con-la-convergencia/
<rgiurgiu> Hola equip!
<rafael_carreras> hola rgiurgiu
<rafael_carreras> !
<rafael_carreras> quant de temps
<wagafo> No ho crec, estic seguint tot el tema dels snaps i no té gaire sentit si no es pensa per a diversos dispositius
<wagafo> Hola Radu
<rgiurgiu> No hem vaig poder connectar en les anteriors reunions pels estudis i la feina
<rafael_carreras> ja ho entenc, rgiurgiu
<rgiurgiu> Ufff, quina notícia
<wagafo> April fools day, 4 d'abril, equivalent al dia dels inocents...
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, això és l'1 d'abril
<rafael_carreras> ja ho investigarem, que ara tenim feina :-)
<rgiurgiu> No ho crec, Xakata també ha publicat un article
<rgiurgiu> https://www.xataka.com/moviles/adios-al-telefono-y-a-la-convergencia-basada-en-ubuntu-canonical-tira-la-toalla-y-vuelve-a-gnome
<rafael_carreras> Bé, el primer punt era la Valoració de la no-jam
<rafael_carreras> allà a l'Arboç
<rafael_carreras> per la meva part, m'ho vaig passar molt bé i vaig fer una mica de feina
<rafael_carreras> aniolgarcia, tu què tal?
<aniolgarcia> Per part meva, molt bé. Crec que vam passar una bona estona i vam fer una mica de feina, també.
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa a millorar?
<aniolgarcia> Jo em vaig tornar a posar amb les traduccions, que les tenia abandonades des de feia temps...
<aniolgarcia> Ara mateix no se m'acudex res. L'espai, l'ambient i tot plegat va estar molt bé
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs les hem de seguir fent, que estan molt bé
<wagafo> Llàstima que no vaig poder ser-hi
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és Resposta a La Teixidora
<rafael_carreras> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cat/2017-March/000433.html
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla que volen que els fem la feina per tenir més visibilitat en un projecte que no entenc gaire :-/
<wagafo> Algú hauria de mantenir això (entrar calendari, passar coses de les festes, etc), i prou feina tenim
<Pere_> bona nit a tots, disculpeu, soc una mica curios i al rebre l'anunci de la reunió, vaig decidir veure de que anava, espero que no us destorbi
<wagafo> Ja tenim els nostres espais, si volen agafar informació de la pàgina web i la wiki i difondre-la, cap problema
<wagafo> Cap problema, Pere_, les reunions són obertes
<rafael_carreras> benvingut, Pere_
<Pere_> gracies
<rgiurgiu> Ja hi ha altres plataformes, que serveixen per al mateix, suposos que seria semblant a Meetup
<rafael_carreras> està més orientada a comunitats lliures o similar, però vaja, és que no sé si m'agrada
<wagafo> Cert, rgiurgiu, tot i que aquesta plataforma sembla local i és completament en català
<rgiurgiu> Trobo que amb la pàgina de wiki i meetup hi ha suficient, a menys que algú s'ofereixi voluntari per administrar-les
<wagafo> Jo els diria que poden utilitzar la informació que vulguin de la wiki i de la pàgina web, però nosaltres no tenim temps de mantenir la iniformació a la seva plataforma
<rafael_carreras> wagafo +1
<rgiurgiu> +1
<aniolgarcia> +1
<aniolgarcia>  penso que és el més adient, ara per ara
<wagafo> Jo crec que és ben intencionat, posen una plataforma a disposició de les comunitats que la vulguin fer servir, però no els podem fer la feina, lamentablement
<rgiurgiu> Estic totalment d'acord
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs el següent tema és la Graella per la festa Zesty
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/ZestyZapus#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats
<rafael_carreras> com a mínim, ens faltarien dues ponències o tallers
<wagafo> Encara hi ha força forats
<wagafo> Com sempre em puc preparar alguna cosa si arribem sobre la data i encara no hem pogut omplir, però idealment hauríem de tenir gent de fora, i nosaltres dedicar-nos a ajudar a la install i tal
<rgiurgiu> Jo no hi podré assistir
<rafael_carreras> aquesta seria la idea, wagafo
<rafael_carreras> podria fer una altra crida a veure si hi ha sort
<aniolgarcia> jo en principi també hi seré, però no em veig amb cor de fer cap ponència o taller...
<aniolgarcia> això sí, podeu comptar amb mi per ajudar a la install
<wagafo> Potser comentar-li als classics, tipus Binefar, a veure si tenen alguna cosa nova que vulguin presentar
<rafael_carreras> al Binefa ja el tinc liat amb una altra cosa, el Dia de la Llibertat del Maquinari
<wagafo> Ens va contactar si recordeu un de l'ajuntament de Barcelona, tot i que ha desparegut també el podríem invitar a explicar quins projectes tenen per augmentar l'ús de programari lliure a l'administració de l'ajuntament, aquesta era la idea que ens va dir que volien promoure
<rafael_carreras> deu ser el Xavier Pi
<wagafo> Als el Soko Tech els vas preguntar si tenien possibilitat de fer alguna cosa ells?
<rafael_carreras> no, però no semblaven massa interessats
<rafael_carreras> volien que féssim moltes xerrades i tallers, dues sales alhora
<wagafo> Vaig preparant alguna cosa per si de cas, falta poc més d'un mes
<wagafo> Si de cas m'anoto a la graella, i si després surten xerrades em puc retirar. Així no endarrerim l'inici de les inscripcions i tal.
<rafael_carreras> per mi, bé
<wagafo> Potsr l'Aniol Martí també pot fer algun taller, li podem preguntar per la llista ja que no ha vingut avui
<rafael_carreras> va delegar el vot en l'aniolgarcia, que decideixi ell :-)
<wagafo> bona aquesta rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja l'hi diré, a veure què diu
<aniolgarcia> Si voleu li puc preguntar si té alguna cosa que pugui fer
<wagafo> Sí, tanquem el tema, que poca cosa més podem fer ara
<rafael_carreras> doncs l'últim tema és la Proposta de nou membre a l'equip de traducció
<wagafo> Presento jo
<wagafo> Com sabeu el procediment per passar formar de l'equip és fer unes quantes traduccions, i demanar l'ingrés en una reunió de l'equip, és a dir aquí
<wagafo> En aquest cas el que ha demanat l'ingrés a l'equip de traducció, que dóna dret a revisar i aprovar traducciions és el Robert Buj, que és el coordinador de traduccions de Fedora i també traductor actiu a SoftCatalà
<wagafo> Per aquesta raó penso que no fa falta que mostri gaires traduccions perquè ja ni ha moltes d'ell a tots els projectes i té molta experiència.
<wagafo> Per tant haruém de votar per a la incorporació a l'equip de traducció del Rober Buj, em va dir que no podia venir a la reunió.
<wagafo> Us sembla bé que votem?
<rafael_carreras> endavant
<rafael_carreras> +1
<rgiurgiu> +1
<wagafo> +1
<aniolgarcia> +1 Per mi, endavant. Sempre és bó que hi hagi més gent involucrada
<rafael_carreras> i per l'altre aniol també, llavors :-)
<wagafo> Com assolim quòrum (que és de 4), queda aprovada la incorporació a l'equip de traducció del Robert Buj
<rafael_carreras> :)
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte!
<rgiurgiu> Perfecte
<rafael_carreras> nois, també surt a Slashdot: https://linux.slashdot.org/story/17/04/05/1812232/canonical-killing-unity-for-ubuntu-linux-will-switch-to-the-superior-gnome?utm_source=rss1.0moreanon&utm_medium=feed
<rgiurgiu> Les traduccions és una de la part més important en la comunitat
<rgiurgiu> Jo ara només hem puc dedicar a traduir i fer instal·lacions
<wagafo> D'acord, ja l'aprovaré dons al Launchpad i li comunicaré
<rgiurgiu> Si, això no es "broma"
<wagafo> Nois, jo em reservo de moment el tema de l'Unity, he caigut en moltes d'aquestes del April Fools Day
<rgiurgiu> Espero que ubuntu, no s'esfumi del tot i es dediqui només al cloud i a servidors, la seva principal qualitat és aquesta, esperem que no deixi de costat als usuaris d'ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> sí, ho mirarem més
<rafael_carreras> rgiurgiu, i l'IoT, que hi estan molt posats
<wagafo> Vinga, doncs, hem anat per feina avui.
<rgiurgiu> també...
<rafael_carreras> sí, bona nit a tothom!
<wagafo> Bona nit, i  a veure si aconseguim més xerrades per a la festa
<rgiurgiu> Si no hi ha res més
<wagafo> Hi ha algun tema més?
<rafael_carreras> no, ja estem
<rgiurgiu> Bona nit equip, fins a la pròxima!!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit
<Pere_> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2018-04-03
<BryanCf> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2018-04-04
<cubells> hi all there!
<josepgallart> :-[
<cubells> tot bé josep?
<josepgallart> si molt be, salutacions
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<cubells> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la  Valoració de la trobada a Made BCN
<rafael_carreras> vam tenir un inici una mica complicat
<rafael_carreras> però ens en vam ensortir, trobo
<wagafo> Una mica accidentada, però be
<aniolgarcia> Sí, certament, però cerc que va anar prou bé
<rafael_carreras> per altres vegades ens hem d'assegurar un horari i un telèfon de contacte
<AniolM> En prenc nota i em disculpo, hauria d'haver-li demanat el telèfon...
<wagafo> No va massa bé que vingui gent a instal·lar, no es pot fer gaire feina
<aniolgarcia> Ostres, quin cap, el meu! wagafo, no m'he recordat d'enviar-te la traducció del binutils!
<wagafo> Sí  aniolgarcia, quan vulguis
<wagafo> Interessant també el que feien els altres
<rafael_carreras> ho vau passar bé?
<josepgallart> molt be!!
<wagafo> Com sempre, molt bé
<aniolgarcia> Sí, oitant!
<rafael_carreras> jo també :)
<wagafo> Hem de continuar amb les no jam
<RamonM> Hola a tothom!
<rafael_carreras> hola RamonM
<wagafo> Bona nit, RamonM
<RamonM> Disculpeu... quasi em despisto de connectar!
<AniolM> Hola, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> passem al segon punt, doncs
<rafael_carreras>  Propera festa a Tàrrega
<RamonM> :-)
<AniolM> Quan era?
<RamonM> 5 de maig!
<RamonM> ... crec!
<josepgallart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/BionicBeaver
<AniolM> Merci
<wagafo> Graella plena, no?
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja és plena
<rafael_carreras> RamonM: és tot a punt?
<RamonM> Si... queden "cosetes" per polir
<RamonM> Aquest divendres he d'anar al centre per concretar el tema espais i altres
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<wagafo> Es important que hi hagi molta difusió
<RamonM> He estat informant al Rafael i al Sisco de les gestions fetes fins ara
<RamonM> Cap problema per la difussió... en faré a tots els centres educatius de la comarca
<wagafo> De fora no venim gaires
<RamonM> "de fora" ?
<wagafo> Vull dir, no locals
<RamonM> JAJJ!
<RamonM> He estat fent boca-orella als centres de tàrrega
<RamonM> i rodalies... no se si rodalies és fora!!
<wagafo> Perfecte, RamonM
<RamonM> Hi ha el compromís de l'ajuntament de donar suport publicitari... he de concretar-ho
<RamonM> Tornant de vacances he posat el comptador en "compte endarrera"
<rafael_carreras> vaja, molt bé!
<wagafo> Sortirà una festassa
<RamonM> Esperem-ho!
<rafael_carreras> i tant
<RamonM> Disculpeu, però aquests dies he anat informant al Rafael i al Sisco via mail... el tema llista no el controlo massa
<RamonM> ... i no és el meu mitjà normal de comunicació!!
<rafael_carreras> no passa res, a les reunions és on parlem aquestes cose
<rafael_carreras> s
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<wagafo> Farem el formulari d'inscripció
<RamonM> ok!
<RamonM> Estic investigant tema "menús"
<AniolM> El fas tu o jo wagafo?
<RamonM> hi ha molts bars-restaurants per la zona... voleu fer "llista únitària"... o feel free??
<wagafo> Fes-lo so vols, AniolM
<AniolM> El faré cap a finals de setmana, que tinc força feina de la uni
<rafael_carreras> RamonM: no sé què vold dir
<wagafo> Estaria bé reservar un lloc on dinar junts
<RamonM> Disculpes, m'he colat entre la conversa...
<RamonM> Si, ok tots junts
<rafael_carreras> ah, això
<wagafo> Java faig jo, doncs, AniolM
<AniolM> D'acord
<RamonM> Faré "recerca" i us comentaré menús i preus.... divendres us envio alguna cosa.
<wagafo> Posem un preu orientatiu d uns 15 euros, us sembla?
<RamonM> Ok!
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, següent tema?
<wagafo> Vinga, més festes
<cubells> la de valència
<rafael_carreras> endavant València
<rafael_carreras> com la portem? tenim lloc?
<cubells> Sí, erà aquí
<cubells> http://mestreacasa.gva.es/web/iesescultorbadia
<cubells> a Foios
<cubells> https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foios
<cubells> A veure si creo la pàgina web i comencem a concretar més.
<cubells> Estem interessats en què vagen els alumnes de l'institut
<wagafo> Pinta molt bé
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs
<cubells> que segons la jefa d'estudis són contraris al programari lliure
<josepgallart> molt be!!
<cubells> O siga que xarrades
<rafael_carreras> ens agraden els instituts
<cubells> Dinarem al centre del poble i anirem a peu.
<cubells> Vos mantindré informats a la llista
<wagafo> A veure si podem presentar jocs i altres coses llamineres
<cubells> +1
<cubells> Hi ha un "problema"
<cubells> que el selectiu està aprop però hem d'aconseguir que vagen. A veure si som una vintena comptant amb vosaltres :)
<cubells> Alguna pregunta al respecte?
<josepgallart> alguna recomanacio per dormir?
<cubells>  et puc dir diversos llocs
<Guest35060> nanit, disculpeu però m'ha estat impossible arribar abans
<wagafo> Però això solsafecta als de segon de batxillerat, oi?
<Guest35060> ups, sóc el SiscoGarcia
<cubells> Sí, el selectiu el tenen els de l'últim curs
<cubells> bona nit sisco
<AniolM> Hola Sisco
<RamonM> Bones company
<Guest35060> Bones RamonM
<cubells> Josep a veure si trobo allotjament a Foios mateix o aprop.
<SiscoGarcia> a veure si per ací tinc més sort
<cubells> Tindrem com sempre manuals i coses de màrqueting no?
<josepgallart> gracies cubells
<rafael_carreras> cubells: ho haurem de repartir, però sí
<cubells> perfecte.
<cubells> com sempre
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que el tema manuals ens el proporcionarà el Miquel, com sempre
<josepgallart> potser valdria la pena fer una semarreta amb les tres festes, aquesta vegada?
<cubells> Per cert, serà el dia 26 de maig ja ho sabeu
<SiscoGarcia> sí cubells: jo ho tinc agendat
<cubells> josepgallart: +1
<SiscoGarcia> més complicat és el tema Palma
<AniolM> +1
<rafael_carreras> vaja, hi ha ganes de samarreta :) ja en parlarem
<wagafo> Estaria bé el tema samarreta, però hauríem d'avançar diners
<SiscoGarcia> crec que aquesta vegada s'ho val el tema samarreta
<rafael_carreras> en parlarem
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més de valència?
<cubells> No puc avançar-vos més de moment.
<SiscoGarcia> no sé com trobar els logs del que heu estat parlant avui
<AniolM> SiscoGarcia: Si els vols ara mateix els tinc al bouncer
<SiscoGarcia> a http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ encara no apareix
<SiscoGarcia> AniolM: me'ls pots passar?
<AniolM> Sí, a veure si fent un copy paste s'entenen. T'ho passo per correu-e?
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<AniolM> Fet
<wagafo> No tenim al Joan pel tema Palma, no?
<rafael_carreras> no
<rafael_carreras> però us puc dir que ja tenen el lloc per la festa
<rafael_carreras> i un parell de xerrades
<cubells> La data està confirmada? és per comprar el bitllets d'avió...
<wagafo> Doncs ja diran
<SiscoGarcia> AniolM: perfecte el tema logs
<AniolM> Algun dia podria fer una xerrada de com fer un bouncer...
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras: pots indicar-nos el lloc de Palam?
<SiscoGarcia> AniolM: +1
<rafael_carreras> cubells: confirmarem la data en breu, encara no me l'han confirmada
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no sé el lloc exacte
<rafael_carreras> ja són dues coses per confirmar
<SiscoGarcia> disculpa, com que has dit que ja el tenien he pensat que ja el sabies
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que obriré un wiki i aniré apuntant les coses
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: m'han dit el nom del lloc, crec, però no me'n recordo
<wagafo> Ja estem doncs?
<SiscoGarcia> llàstima que no hagi vingut ningú de Palma per concretar
<rafael_carreras> ja els preguntaré coses i us informarem
<rafael_carreras> per la meva banda, ja estic
<rafael_carreras> teniu alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Jo no
<SiscoGarcia> cubells: estic llegint els logs de hui i veig que a l'insti de Foios són contraris al PL, si vols puc repetir la xerrada que faig a Tàrrega sobre el PL a l'educació
<rafael_carreras> per cert, bona idea el grup de telegram, perquè avui ha vingut tothom!
<cubells> SiscoGarcia: clar!
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras: Telegram +1
<SiscoGarcia> cubells: ja pots apuntar-me doncs
<josepgallart> rafael_carreras: Telegram +1
<cubells> ok
<rafael_carreras> cubells, tens algun lloc web de la festa per enllaçar?
<cubells> No, ho posaré al wiki.
<RamonM> Companys, he de desconnectar... ens anem llegint. salut
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<wagafo> Adéu RamonM
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> de moment sí
<SiscoGarcia> diriar
<SiscoGarcia> diria
<wagafo> Doncs sí, bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<cubells> chao companys!
<josepgallart> bona nit!!
<AniolM> Ups, se m'ha desconnectat internet
<rafael_carreras> en casa de teleco, internet de palo :)
<cubells> bona nit
<AniolM> xD
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> a dormir
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.facebook.com/events/598085457372174/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ei! Demà toca reunió, oi, companys?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> No li robis la feina al pobre robot, la quarta revolución industrial a l'inrevès...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :D
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Home, és per reservar la nit de demà. I, per cert, el nostre robot ja ha après a preparar cafè? Ara me'n vindria de gust...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo curt, sisplau
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Home, és per reservar la nit de demà. I, per cert, el nostre robot ja ha après a …], Sí, però no sap com portar-te'l
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Alguna aplicació al mòbil que enllace amb la cafetera i amb la rumba...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [jo curt, sisplau], Ho veieu? Hi ha demanda...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> és l'hora, supose
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo faria un te
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> sí, també
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Total, que ens tocarà baixar a la cuina perquè l'Aniol ha deixat el robot a mig fer...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> :-(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> *plora en un racó*
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per a mi "mate amargo".
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> cadascú a la seua ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Millor un daikiri. 🍹
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Si que vas fort!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Aniol, ja tens feina. Si has de fer-hi moltes proves, fes-les amb descafeïnat o no dormiràs en una setmana.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El Josep sí que en sap.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Aniol, ja tens feina. Si has de fer-hi moltes proves, fes-les amb descafeïnat o …], Com menys dormi menys trigaré a acabar-lo, no?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ben vist
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, també tens raó.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Merda! Sembla que se m'ha mort el ruter de Timofònica! 😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Aniol, encara no has arreglat el bot, m'ha tocat fer-me jo el cafè.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Aniol, encara no has arreglat el bot, m'ha tocat fer-me jo el cafè.], És que em poseu molta pressió, i així no es pot
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> no tnta pressió, amb 10 bar ja fas un bon espresso
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Parlant de pressió, el cafè s'ha de fer a 19 bars, per cert. Que no se t'oblide.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ui, veig discrepàncies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Amb conflictes interns jo no treballo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> a 19? collons
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Nespresso.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> M'agrada fort.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> 10 bar ja els fa l'Oroley.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Llavors ho deixem a 14,5?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Aficionats... A 14,5 em faig la til·la.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [no tnta pressió, amb 10 bar ja fas un bon espresso], XDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Família, una vegada que ho tinc present tampoc podré venir per un contratemps d'última hora... Us llegiré més tard o demà
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ànims!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Família, una vegada que ho tinc present tampoc podré venir per un contratemps d' …], Espere que no siga res greu. Una abraçada.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> No és greu però tenim la sogra ingressada ja fa dies i no m'ho he pogut manegar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Se n'està sortint però costa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Vaja! Espere que es millore. Ànims!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @SiscoGarcia [Se n'està sortint però costa], Molts anims!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El bot encara no m'ha fet el cafè. A veure si, com a mínim, em porta una cervesa...
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> a veure, que miro l'ordre del dia :)
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ai, perdoneu, el mòbil em fa coses rares. Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> aquest dissabte hem quedat per veure el lloc de la festa a Cervelló
<rafael_carreras> hi anirem el ggrappa i jo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Lloc i hora de trobada?
<rafael_carreras> en principi, a les 10 al bar del costat de la biblioteca
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> OK. Primer tocat del dia.
<rafael_carreras> ja us explicarem com va
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és el tancament de la graella
<rafael_carreras> la veritat és que la tenim tancada de fa setmanes :)
<wagafo> Bona nit!, estic per aquí però no podré participar gaire, aniré mirant...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ole!
<wagafo> Feu-me ping si cal
<rafael_carreras> pinta bé: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/DiscoDingo#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats_provisional
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sí que pinta bé. I canta i balla i toca el piano.
<rafael_carreras> això de fer la reunió amb la feina ja feta està molt bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Hola, m'he pogut escapar un moment... Calen el primer i l'últim punt de la graella? … No em feu gaire cas però aquesta barreja amb la institució em fa una mica d'urticària
<rafael_carreras> alguna pregunta? :)
<rafael_carreras> siscoGarcia: ho ha demanat l'alcade
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sisco, és la primavera electoral...
<rafael_carreras> tampoc no m'agrada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Sisco, és la primavera electoral...], Aquest és el punt que menys m'agrada... Però ja dic, no em feu gaire cas, el que passa és que últimament apareixen representats de la institució per tot arreu i fa temps (4 anys curiosament) que no se'ls veuay
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> A part d'això crec que ens hem de felicitar per la graella
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Aquest és el punt que menys m'agrada... Però ja dic, no em feu gaire cas, el que …], Sembla una epidèmia, sí.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ui, disculpeu el retard
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @aniolm [Ui, disculpeu el retard], Que no t'ha avisat el bot? A cal ferrer...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Que no t'ha avisat el bot? A cal ferrer...], Acostumo a no fer cas de les meves pròpies creacions
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @aniolm [Acostumo a no fer cas de les meves pròpies creacions], I com portes la versió 2.0? Ja saps, la que fa el cafè...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mira com dissimula...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Anava a dir que les citacions del Telegram no tinc clar que es vegin a l'IRC, però els GIF encara menys, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Supose que gens.
<wagafo> Les citacions i les emoticones sí que es veuen
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ho dic perquè trobe que aquest invent és una passada (hui no hauria pogut participar de cap manera) però hauríem de posar-nos en xip IRC quan estem en una reunió... Us sembla?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sí. Disculpeu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> I ara
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El xip IRC és compatible amb la cerveseta?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> I tant, @ggrappa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, aleshores, bé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Una cosa, hi ha algun representant local a la sala?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ho dic per si cal alguna cosa d'última hora pels que hi aneu dissabte
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que no
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Però segur que ho tens lligat @rcarreras
<rafael_carreras> estic en contacte amb un d'ells, encara hem de confirmar si quedem al bar de la biblioteca o a un altre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Us he de deixar de moment
<rafael_carreras> en principi, al de la biblio
<wagafo> Hem de fer el formulari d'inscripció, el faré quan tingui un moment, i comenta'l si us plau rafael_carreras als organitzadors que demanin a la gent que s'inscriguin en aquest formulari
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, wagafo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Queda alguna cosa?
<rafael_carreras> no, ja estem, si ningú no té res més a dir
<wagafo> Res per aquí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok bona nit dons
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, apa. Rafael, ens veiem dissabte.
<rafael_carreras> fins dissabte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> i bona not
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> haha, ha dit bona not
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-04
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Companys, sabíeu que la web de Plataforma per la Llengua, dins de l'apartat "Enllaços / Informàtica en català", ens enllaça? Ho acabe de descobrir i m'ha fet gràcia. https://www.plataforma-llengua.cat/que-fem/eines-recursos/enllacos/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ni idea... mola que se'ns reconega
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👏👍😘 que be!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Eh que sí? Som importants! Això hi ha que celebrar-ho! A veure, Ubuntu català, bot dels meus amors, portan's unes 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A mi encara no m'ha portat res: i a vosaltres?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> no 😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> en vista del exit men vaig a cunar una estona
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A preparar-te l'aperitiu o l'esmorzar? Bon profit! Jo baixaré a per una birreta...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> avui faré...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> http://restaurant-canbenet.com/galtes-de-vedella-amb-mongetes-del-ganxet-i-ratafia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Iep, Josep! Trucar al restaurant perquè té les porten es considera cuinar? 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> faré fotos de el procés, res de restaurant 💪
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Hehehe! Era broma home! Com que el meu nivell de cuina es limita a fer unes torrades de pa amb formatge i xoriço i a preparar el cafè...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Això comença a agafar bon color! 👏👏👏👏👏👏👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Des d'ací en note la flaire... Collons! Que m'està entrant fam!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Les meues llentilles tampoc m'han quedat malament, que conté.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍😘
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Quina pinta més bona! 👏👏👏👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Els de Cervelló tenen un imprevist i diu que només tenen dues hores per ensenyar-nos les instal·lacions (que ja són hores per veure una biblioteca) i que després ens abandonaran. Ja els he dit que no els deixem anar si no ens diuen el millor lloc per anar a dinar. Si de cas, crec que podrem treballar una mica a la biblioteca fins qu
<ubuntaires_teleg> e ens entri gana.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Perfecte. Farem un test (o un tast) al lloc que ens recomanen, oi? Ens hem d'assegurar que s'hi dina bé, o els companys ens llegiran la cartilla...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ho hem de fer bé, prepara un check-list.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> OK, m'hi pose.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si voleu venir esteu tots convidats
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Dilluns, a Barcelona va una gent de la FSFE a parlar d'això mateix. En anglès, clar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Molt bé Josep per la iniciativa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Almenys que el polítics sentin a parlar d'això. Serà difícil que facin res, però s'hi ha d'insistir.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sembre en primera línia, Josep! Ets un crac!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo e convidat al parlamentari europeu Jordi Sole i al representant de la generalitat per Anglaterra e Irlanda  Segui Marcen
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tinc tot de material de difusio de fsfe per repartir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Molt bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @rcarreras [Dilluns, a Barcelona va una gent de la FSFE a parlar d'això mateix. En anglès, c …], Si mian convidat pero no podre baixar, ja me disculpat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Sembre en primera línia, Josep! Ets un crac!], +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ☺
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Estic mirant el mapa del barri, Rafael, i pinta bé: crec que podem fer el primer reglamentari al for de L'Avi Josep, dinar al Restaurant Vell o al Celler de la Rambla i, com a fi de festa, fer el sorteig al Cofifi. S'haurà d'investigar, això sí.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Apa! Cap a Cervelló! 😁😁😁😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I jo!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [I jo!], Allà en veiem. El primer que hi arribe, que busque un bar de guàrdia :D
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Estem comprovant la intendència...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😍👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [<reply to image>], aquesta és la versió RC de la 19.04, tat?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [aquesta és la versió RC de la 19.04, tat?], No, aquesta era la beta. La RC l'anem a tastar ara.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Heretge! Que ens pegarà mal el dinar!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Quina enveja no haver pogut venir avui ni per la festa...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Heretge! Que ens pegarà mal el dinar!], XDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ja tinc ganes que arribi  el dia de la festa!!! 😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No ho tenim clar, crec que haurem de vindre un altre cop per acabar d'assegurar-nos...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😂😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [No ho tenim clar, crec que haurem de vindre un altre cop per acabar d'assegurar- …], Ui, doncs ja miraré de venir, així hi haurà una mostra més àmplia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ben fet, Aniol. I, de pas, et faré alguns suggeriments per millorar el bot-cambrer aquest...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, mira, ara em ve de gust un ristretto aràbiga tostat natural. I si pogués ser d'agricultura ecològica i de comerç sostenible, millor. Me'l prepares tu?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [<reply to image>], Ai, Sisco! Això què és? 😱😱😱😱😱
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ai, coloms, Rafael! Me n'acabo d'adonar! No hem fet cap foto ni de la biblioteca ni de les sales que ens han oferit. Haurem de tornar-hi demà, no trobes?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ostres tu, que burros!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> però vaja, les sales ens han semblat adequades
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> i els organitzadors molt motivats amb la difusió de la festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> és possible que hi hagi una reunió el 24 a la tarde amb el Giorgio i altres profes i mestres de la zona per explicar-los les experiències amb Ubuntu i encoratjar-los
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A veure si els hi aconvoiem 😁😁😁😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [és possible que hi hagi una reunió el 24 a la tarde amb el Giorgio i altres prof …], Guai!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-30
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @ro5er [<ro5er> Algú em podria ajudar, si us plau?], Bon dia, quin es el problema?
<marietadel> hola! m'ha aconsellat que pregunti per aqui un dubte urgent que tinc, per instalar Lubuntu en un ibook G4 molt vellet...
<marietadel> hi ha algú? :]
<wagafo> Hola marietadel , pots preguntar!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.6/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> et poso les versions que necesites
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> o aquesta alternativa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.6/release/lubuntu-16.04-alternate-powerpc.iso
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-01
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Caldrà donar permisos al Telegram per a instal·lar aplicacions
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Hi ha més llocs d'on instal·lar aplicacions a part del de gúguel. Intento desguglitzar-me al màxim
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [<reply to image>], No sé per què aquest enllaç m'ha portat a https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.telegram.messenger
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El dau t'ha portat a la botiga de Gugel?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Ep, perdoneu que era a l'irc i sembla que el pont no funciona...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> vaig fer la crida a la llista i vaig rebre 0 respostes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si te estic llegint amb atencio
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, no ho sé, de vegades costa trobar ponents
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> A la anterior festa els vaig anar a buscar, clar que no es comparable, ara sera una LTS
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, moltes vegades els hem de buscar sota les pedres
<wagafo> Jo puc fer una
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé, ja en tenim una 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Sí amb el que hem referenciat no n'hi ha prou ja li preguntaré, gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [BBB? Això ho he d'investigar. Per a més endavant.], Has d'instal·lar-ho al moodle com un complement
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [Han arribat: … https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-community-edition-ubpor …], ara anava a compartir-ho però veig que faig tard :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [i tenir un mòbil sense connexió a internet... o no tenir mòbil :P], Ens haurem de deixar barba com l'RMS o no hi cal? 🤔
